# NSW, Syd, Northside. The day between the good days



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Friday and Saturday, the fishing was excellent, Monday was also good, so I went on Sunday.
Should have known that dolphins on the way out is always a bad sign.'

Fishing was one part of the trip, the other was to try the new gopro out on the kayak. I don't usually get photos of my self, and now I have thousands.
I still haven't tried filming but I did put the camera into Benny Hill mode.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Thursday was excellent too Kerry. 
The vid shows how much paddling we do compared to fishing time and you didn't scratch your balls even once?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool vid Kez, everyone loves a baker  Which setting did you use for that, is it the one that takes a photo every 3 seconds?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

avayak said:


> and you didn't scratch your balls even once?


Heavily edited Gary


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

indiedog said:


> Nice work Kez, goes well with the music. Looking for a GoPro at the mo' and like your camera angle. Mounted on a RAM mount?


It's on a railblaza 600 boom arm.
It will be interesting to see what film comes out like, as it rocks a bit when it is out the side. May make the viewer feel sick.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Having just vomited, blah....

Kerry you move _so fast _man. The way you do two paddle strokes, pick up a rod, two strokes..Was it the music? Ha, just joking - it really did work. 

trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Love your work Kerry!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It won't be long until you're showing everyone up on video like you do with the stills. The music was perfect. A Sergeant Baker that size was my PB kayak fish for a long time. Thankfully, it's dropped off by PB list on my signature.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "I still haven't tried filming but I did put the camera into Benny Hill mode."


Enjoyed the vid, Keza, but Benny would have found a way to include gratuitous tits and bums.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

MrX said:


> > "I still haven't tried filming but I did put the camera into Benny Hill mode."
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the vid, Keza, but Benny would have found a way to include gratuitous tits and bums.


http://www.veoh.com/watch/v6304439w9GGY ... unny+clips

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic Kerry, but I found this accidentally (blame Tom)...




trev


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Kerry, is that a gopro 3? Great stills BTW.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

paulo said:


> Kerry, is that a gopro 3? Great stills BTW.


Just the 2 Paul. 
They have waited years for me to get a 2, so they could release the 3.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> Is it a good day yet?


Every day's a good day brother.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Sorry to go off topic Kerry, but I found this accidentally (blame Tom)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this a hundred times but cracked up again after watching it just now. Cheers :lol:


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great vid.


----------

